

Oracle Open World: Ellison Preaches Cloud Religion - Floopsy
http://slashdot.org/topic/datacenter/oracle-open-world-ellison-preaches-cloud-religion/

======
Floopsy
4 years ago, Larry had this to say about Cloud computing:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FacYAI6DY0>

